# I want to thank everyone for Nodak Outdoors' growth.



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not a hot topic today, but I wanted to share my excitement with everyone.

Nodak Outdoors traffic has grown over 500% since April! With that kind of growth, who knows where we'll be a year from now.

I want to thank everyone who's supported the site from the beginning, you all know who you are. We have so much in store for the future....so you ain't seen nothing yet!

The member's hunt coming up this September will be one of my season's highlight's for sure. Details are coming together in the member's forum.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Kuel
:beer:


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Chris... Thanks for the great website. I also want to mention that Perry's short stories are a real treat. I look forward to the new stories coming out each month. Keep it up Perry!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I found myself laughing out loud at work while reading Perry's newest one a couple weeks ago. I think everyone can relate.

To make you feel better Perry, while scouting on Saturday, I had a deer run into the side of my truck....and now I have 3 nice dents to show for it. 

Builds character I guess. :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I was watching Days of Thunder yesterday for some reason and there was a quote in there that reminded me of Chris's truck from hunting:

Robert Duvall "I want you to hit the pace car when you leave the pit!"

Tom Cruise "Why do you want me to hit the pace car?"

Robert Duvall "Well you hit everything else on the damn track, I just want you to be perfect!" :rollin:

Thanks to everyone with their help on the Site!!!!! 8)


----------

